# Gentoo distro includes malware



## Hockster (Jun 14, 2010)

Oops.
Guess it was just a matter of time.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nobody noticed that it was infected for almost a year?  Gentoo,  am disappoint.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 15, 2010)

fail.


----------



## Melcar (Jun 16, 2010)

Oh, silly Gentoo.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 16, 2010)

lol


----------

